
Sync for YNAB – Connecting YNAB to UK Banks - Scottymeuk
http://syncforynab.com
======
zimpenfish
Would be really handy but I'd definitely want a page on the site spelling out
in explicit detail how data flows and who has access to what plus what happens
if things go wrong.

Not that I assume shenanigans but if I'm giving someone access to my bank
account, even read-only, I want to be damn sure it's safe and that I'm covered
if things go wrong.

